# Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe vor sechs Jahren eine Rute von dem Schöpfer meiner anglerischen Begeisterung geerbt, die er selbts schon lange in Benutzung hatte.
Ich mag die Rute sehr gerne, aber mittlerweile sieht sie echt schäbig aus. Deshalb möchte ich die rute gerne restaurieren (hab ich noch nie gemacht).
Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, die Rute komplett neu zu lackieren, neue Ringe draufzubinden und neues Kork für den Handgirff draufzumachen. Den Rollenhalter muss ich glaub ich nicht unbedingt austauschen.
Ich wäre für Tipps, weitere Ideen und eine ungefähre Kostenangabe sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Wenn Dir an der Rute irgendwas besonders gefällt oder sie einen so hohen ideellen Wert für Dich hat, dann restaurier sie.

Ich glaube, ich hätte sie entsorgt.


#h#h#h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

was würden denn die neuen Teile, also Ringe, Lack, Bindegarn und Kork kosten?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Ich würde sie auch lassen wie sie ist, so behält sie auch ihren ideellen Wert am besten.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

100€ fürn paar Ringe, Kork, Lack und Garn???


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> 100€ fürn paar Ringe, Kork, Lack und Garn???




Aber sicher doch.

Wenn es vernünftig werden soll.


#h#h#h


----------



## Locke4865 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich habe vor sechs Jahren eine Rute von dem Schöpfer meiner anglerischen Begeisterung geerbt, die er selbts schon lange in Benutzung hatte.
> Ich mag die Rute sehr gerne, aber mittlerweile sieht sie echt schäbig aus. Deshalb möchte ich die rute gerne restaurieren (hab ich noch nie gemacht).
> Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, die Rute komplett neu zu lackieren, neue Ringe draufzubinden und neues Kork für den Handgirff draufzumachen. Den Rollenhalter muss ich glaub ich nicht unbedingt austauschen.
> ...



Ob sich eine Restaurierung lohnt kannst nur du entscheiden
wie viel ist dir die Rute wert was kostest eine vergleichbare Neue
Ich für meinen Teil würde am Griff nix machen außer mit Seifenlauge schruppen
neue Ringe wenns nötig ist ebendso Lack
was zeigt das Bild Nr3 evtl.ehemalige Beschädigung?
für genaue Tipps versuchs mal da


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da können 100€ knapp werden.....



Muss aber nicht. Es kommt drauf an, was du für Sachen willst. 

Ringe gibt es für 20 bis 150 Euro, je nachdem was du da ranmachen willst. Wenn du billige Fuji Hardloy Ringe nimmst, zahlst du etwa 20 Euro für den Ringsatz, bei den Fuji Titanium Guides liegst du ehr bei 100 - 150 Euro. 

Kork kostet je nach Qualität...

Lack für die Ringe ~  =< 10 Euro

Lack für die Rute = keine Ahnung

Dann noch ein paar Pinsel, Tape, Garn, Versand ~ 10 Euro

Rechne mal mind. 50 Euro.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Locke, nein, bild no. 3 ist einfach ein Ring, der so häßlich angebunden worden ist.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Sofafischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

:k joa dann.... ringe abmachen und den Blank mit feinem schleifpapier anrauen (reinigen,glätten) lackieren.

Der Kork ist doch noch gut! Nur drekig.. bischen anschleifen und lackieren.

Dann besorgst dir ein schönes Endstück  ein paar neue Ringe.
http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten/rutenringanbindung.htm

und den Faden lackierst dann ganz zum schluß.

ist im grunde alles ganz leicht.

lg


----------



## Gemini (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Und wenn eh schon alles runter ist kannst du gleich auch noch einen neuen Rollenhalter draufmachen, dann noch das Spitzenteil 25mm einkürzen weil es schon seit einer Weile über die abgenutzte Zapfenverbindung drübergeht und auf dem Blank sitzt.

Weil sie besonderen Wert für dich hat würde ich der Rute einen besonderen Platz in der Wohnung/Angelkeller spendieren und zwar unverändert, so wie sie ist und für das Geld und bei Interesse lieber einen neuen Bausatz nehmen falls du dich mit dem Selberbauen auseinandersetzen willst.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Ich bastel mir zur Zeit selber eine Rute um, bis auf Rollenhalter und Griff ist sie fertig.
Für Ringe kannst du je nach Anzahl und Marke/Modell ~15-40€ einplanen. Dazu Bindegarn, der kostet nur ein paar Euros, wenn du willst kannst du auch diese silbernen Schmuckbänder einarbeiten. Kork ist in meinen Augen teilweise sauteuer, und da gibs es soo viele Sorten, Qualitäten, ect. das man schnell den Überblick verliert.
Dann Schaumkleber, um den Kork/Griff zu fixieren, soll sich ausdehnen, ich habe mir den Uhu PuuMax (ich liebe den Namen ) geholt, kostet ~5€. Winding Checks (sind diese Kunststoff/Metallringe die zwischen Blank und dem Anfang des Korkes liegen) kosten je nach Material unter 1€ bis 5€ das Stück.


Ich glaube, bei meiner Rute habe ich für Ringe (8+1, darunter ein Low-Ryder) 50€ bezahlt, für den Griff (Kork, Rollenhalter, Unterfütterer, Winding Checks) mit Kleber, Garn usw. 40€
Also nicht unbedint so günstig.

Dafür macht es Spaß, und man wundert sich schon manchmal, wie die 2 Stunden hochkonzentrierte Arbeit wie in 5 Minuten vorbei sind.


Gruß, Joche


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

was für ringe (die nicht all zu mega teuer sind) würden denn auf meine Rute passen?


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Stimmt. Den Griff würde ich so lassen, sonst ist es ja so, als hättest du ne neue Rute.

Dann brauchst du eigentlich nur Lack Ringe und Garn. 

Dann kommst du mit ~ 40 Euro hin.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> was für ringe (die nicht all zu mega teuer sind) würden denn auf meine Rute passen?




Fischt du mit Geflecht oder mit Mono?

Bei Mono kannst du wieder solche Edelstahlringe nehmen oder Fuji Hardloys, die sollten beide mit am günstigsten sein.

Willst du Geflecht fischen, würde ich Fuji SiC nehmen ~ 50 - 60 Euro für alle Ringe.


----------



## williwurm (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

hi jogy das kann man noch alles reparien und würt nicht so teuer mfg willi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Willst du Geflecht fischen, würde ich Fuji SiC nehmen ~ 50 - 60 Euro für alle Ringe.


 


Würden da nicht auch die Alconite's reichen? #c
Auch wenn die SiC sicher das beste wäre.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

mit der Rute fisch ich eher Mono.
Ich werd jtzt gleich mal versuchen, den Kork was sauber zu machen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das allzu viel bringt, weil der Schmutz da schon über jahre eingezogen ist.

@ gemini: welches Spitzenteil soll ich 25 mm einkürzen??

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

naja, die Fuji hardloys sind jetzt nicht besonders schön... :-D
Edit: ne stimmt gar nicht, hab nur den Hardloy-BLRLG gesehen... der BSVLG ist schöner...


----------



## Sofafischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

pass ma auf wie hell und schön das kork wird


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

vom finanziellen lohnt es wohl nicht ...
da wirst du für das gleiche Geld sicher was besseres bekommen.
Vom ideellen Wert alle mal !
ich halte meine erste Rute nachwievor auch immer noch in Ehren.


----------



## Gemini (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

@Jogi

Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als ob die Steckverbindung ziemlich durch wäre, damit es wieder richtig passt das obere Teil der Rute um ein Stück kürzen, Blank wird ja immer dünner und es passt wieder richtig.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

also, ich hab mal Ringe ausgesucht und bin jetzt bei 15,40 €...
vielkleicht schau ich doch nach den teureren...
@gemini: du mei8nst, ist soll vom 2. Teil der Rute unten 25 mm wegnehmen, richtig?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Vom Spitzenteil, *nicht vom Handteil*.


#h#h#h


----------



## Gemini (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> also, ich hab mal Ringe ausgesucht und bin jetzt bei 15,40 €...
> vielkleicht schau ich doch nach den teureren...
> @gemini: du mei8nst, ist soll vom 2. Teil der Rute unten 25 mm wegnehmen, richtig?



Genau, von dem oberen, von mir aus 2. Teil oder Spitzenteil. 
Wieviel musst du ausmessen, die Teile sollten danach so zusammenpassen dass du wieder circa 8mm vom Zapfen siehst, würde ich zumindest so machen.

Aber wie gesagt, die Rute sieht aus als ob sie schon einiges mitgemacht hätte, die ganzen Kerben haben doch bestimmt Erinnerungswert? Ich würde sie so lassen und mit dem Geld einen würdigen, neuen Nachfolger für den Einsatz im Feld suchen und diese feierlich in die Hall of Fame aufnehmen, so wie sie ist


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

ich hab jetzt grad mal den Kork sauber gemacht... alter kam da derck runter... ich schick gleich mal ein Foto vorbei.

Grüße jogi

Edit: das mit dem Foto wird wohl nix. Mein Handy ist schrott... :-D 
naja, hab jetzt auch noch garn und ringe abgemacht...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Franky (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Moin Jogi,
das ist ein ziemliches Stückchen Arbeit, das Du Dir da aufgehalst hast... :q
Es ist zwar zu spät, aber auch ich hätte das gute Stück nicht mehr neu beringt, sondern die alten Ringe nach dem Abtüdeln schon blank gemacht und mit möglichst originalfarbenem Garn neu angebunden und lackiert. Danach wäre es in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gegangen...


----------



## Wassermaxxe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohn sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt grad mal den Kork sauber gemacht... alter kam da derck runter... ich schick gleich mal ein Foto vorbei.
> 
> Grüße jogi
> 
> ...


 
Hi!!!

Ich glaube auch, dass du dir da ordentlich Arbeit aufgehalst hast - aber was tut man nicht alles aus nostalgischen Gefühlen.....

Jedenfalls bin ich ordentlich gespannt darauf,wie dein Projekt so fortschreitet. 
Bitte halte uns Neugierigen mit Fotos und Berichten auf dem Laufenden.

Ich habe den Trööt auf jeden Fall abonniert.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Moin,
etwas Zeit und Ruhe solltest du für später auf jeden Fall einplanen!

Wenn du die Ringe wirklich ordentlich und hochkonzentriert bindest, können ~2 Stunden und mehr vergehen.

Mach dir am besten wenn du die Ringe runtergemacht hast, eine Markierung an der Stelle, an der die Ringe waren, dadurch fällt es einem viel leichter sie wieder gerade raufzubekommen.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

aaalso, ich habe jetzt den Korkgriff gesäubert, das Garn abgewickelt, und die Ringe abgemacht. Für den Rest werde ich die Rute wahrscheinlich zu Williwurm schicken, da er die ganzen Materialien zu Hause hat. Außerdem hat er dazu auf jeden Fall die nötige Erfahrung, denn ich möchte nicht, dass die Rute dann noch häßlicher als vorher ist. :q
Wenn ich Rutenbauen will, dann bau ich eine komplett selber... Mal sehen...

Grüße
Jogi

Ach ja, wir haben uns entschlossen, Kork und Rollenhalter drauf zu lassen. Die Rute wird nur abgeschliffen, neu lackiert und es kommen neue Ringe drauf.
Wenn ich denn eine eigene Rute baue, schreib ich das hier auch rein und mache Bilder.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust, im Trööt über euren Rutenbau zu berichten und ggf. ein paar Bilder dazu zu machen. (z.B. Fehmarnangler#6 )

noch mal Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Wassermaxxe (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Hi!!!

Danke schon einmal für die nächsten Bilder und den Sachstand.

Der Korkgriff ist ja schon wieder ganz schmuck geworden. #6

Ich hoffe, der Rest wird genauso gut.

Und bitte all die Neugierigen nicht vergessen (auch wenn Williwurm jetzt übernimmt).


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob Willi jetzt wirklich übernimmt. Vielleicht mach ich auch weiter... Mal sehen.
Ich meld mich, wenn ich mich entschieden habe. Ich glaub, ich mach die Rute schwarz... ich mag schwarz...

Grüße und gute Nacht,

Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Wenn ich denn eine eigene Rute baue, schreib ich das hier auch rein und mache Bilder.
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust, im Trööt über euren Rutenbau zu berichten und ggf. ein paar Bilder dazu zu machen. (z.B. Fehmarnangler#6 )
> 
> noch mal Grüße
> Jogi


 

so... Jochen: wie sieht's mit deiner Rute aus?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

soll ich den Lack komplett abschleifen? Ich habe Sorge, dass ich dann vom Blank noch was wegschmirgel. Es reicht doch auch, wenn ich Macken glätte und den Lack anschleife, aber nicht abschleife, oder?
Ab jetzt den Lack am unteren Teil angeschliffen und die häßlichen, weißen Stellen, an denen der Ring und die Zierwicklungen saßen abgeschliffen. (also hab nur den Handteil bearbeitet, der andere Teil folgt morgen und / oder übermorgen)
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Locke4865 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

soweit ich das auf den Bilder beurteilen kann sieht das Handteil ja schonmal gut aus
hast dir hoffendlich die Ringpositionen gemerkt bzw markiert
wenn nicht im Rutenbauforum gibts ne Formel für Ringabstände #6
Macken glätten und leicht anschleifen müßte meiner Ansicht nach reichen
mußt nur aufpassen das beim Blank lackieren keine Nasen laufen oder ähnliches


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> so... Jochen: wie sieht's mit deiner Rute aus?
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 

Meine Rute ist fertig, von der kommen bei der besten Gelegenheit Bilder in den Ausstellungsthread, den Link setze ich hier ein.
Nur noch ein paar Schönheitskorrekturen, Epoxy auf die Ringe und sie kann ans Wasser!


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

@ Jochen:
Dann hoffe ich ganz doll, dass Dir nicht das gleiche schicksak wie mir damals wiederfährt: fertig lackiert ist das Spitzenteil nach dem "antrocknen" nachts umgefallen (Erschütterungen von vorbeifahrenden Zügen) und hat das Handteil mitgenommen. Beides lag dann in Staub und Dreck, der dann schön an allen lackierten Flächen klebte!
Junge nee, was mir da durch den Kopf ging, hätte sogar hartgesottene Seeleute erröten lassen!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Jochen:
> Dann hoffe ich ganz doll, dass Dir nicht das gleiche schicksak wie mir damals wiederfährt: fertig lackiert ist das Spitzenteil nach dem "antrocknen" nachts umgefallen *(Erschütterungen von vorbeifahrenden Zügen)* und hat das Handteil mitgenommen. Beides lag dann in Staub und Dreck, der dann schön an allen lackierten Flächen klebte!
> Junge nee, was mir da durch den Kopf ging, hätte sogar hartgesottene Seeleute erröten lassen!!!




|bigeyes|bigeyes

Franky . . . .



Du schläfst auf`m Bahnhof????























Kleiner Scherz . . .


----------



## Merlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Ruf doch mal beim Angelshop Kohl an...der bekommt soetwas ganz günstig wiederhin

www.kolibri-angelgeräte.de


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Jochen:
> Dann hoffe ich ganz doll, dass Dir nicht das gleiche schicksak wie mir damals wiederfährt: fertig lackiert ist das Spitzenteil nach dem "antrocknen" nachts umgefallen (Erschütterungen von vorbeifahrenden Zügen) und hat das Handteil mitgenommen. Beides lag dann in Staub und Dreck, der dann schön an allen lackierten Flächen klebte!
> Junge nee, was mir da durch den Kopf ging, hätte sogar hartgesottene Seeleute erröten lassen!!!


 


Mach mir keine Angst, jetzt wo alles so gut geklappt hat, wäre das das einzige was passieren könnte 
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall stinksauer, stundenlange Präzisionsarbeit für nichts. |gr:
Naja, gerade eben habe ich die Rute ausbalanciert, jetzt muss der Kleber von der Endkappe fest werden.
Ich kanns kaum erwarten damit am Wochenende angeln zu gehen, die Trockenwürfe waren schon hammer. :l:k


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Franky . . . .
> 
> ...



Nee - direkt unter der Eisenbahnbrücke! :q

Nein, die Bahnlinie Bremen - Hannover führt ungefähr 300 m an meinem Elternhaus vorbei und was da teilweise auch an Güterzügen vorbeirumpelt, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Besonders heftig war es zu Beginn des 1. Golfkriegs, als das gesamte Material der Amis nach Bremerhaven zum Verschiffen per Zug geschickt wurde... Aber auch die Coils von den Stahlwerken machen eine Menge "wumms"...


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst, jetzt wo alles so gut geklappt hat, wäre das das einzige was passieren könnte
> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall stinksauer, stundenlange Präzisionsarbeit für nichts. |gr:
> Naja, gerade eben habe ich die Rute ausbalanciert, jetzt muss der Kleber von der Endkappe fest werden.
> Ich kanns kaum erwarten damit am Wochenende angeln zu gehen, die Trockenwürfe waren schon hammer. :l:k
> ...



Wenn Du die jetzt noch nicht gelackt hast, dann warte Dir zuliebe bitte bis zum nächsten WE!!! Der Lack muss komplett ausgehärtet sein, bevor Du ihn belastest. Das dauert, je nach Mischung,  Raumtemperatur und Luftfeuchte auch mal eine ganze Woche...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Ok, werde ich machen.
Mein Tackler meinte, der Epoxy braucht ~2 Tage, bis er bereit ist, ich werde ja sehen ob er noch fast flüssig oder fest ist.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

bekommt man Epoxy auch im Baumarkt? und Wozu sollte ich das verwenden? Zum lackieren der Rute oder nur der Ringe?

Und wie soll ich die Rute lackieren (wenn alles fertig an- bzw. abgeschliffen ist), mit Grundierung etc.?

Grüße
jogi


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Ich verwende den Epoxy um die Ringbindungen zu fixieren, es gibt aber auch glaube ich Epoxy Lack, manche Marken lackieren die Blanks damit.

Zum lackieren kann ich nichts sagen, ein Rutenbastelfreak in nem anderem Forum nimmt Yachtlach und lackiert wegen dem feingefühl mit den Fingern. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

@ Jochen:
2 Tage halte ich als Trockenzeit für ziemlich gewagt... Auch wenn Du vielleicht nichts "klebriges" mehr fühlst, heisst das nicht, dass die unteren Schichten nicht noch "klebrig" sind. Ich lackiere immer 3 Schichten, bei der ersten achte ich immer darauf, dass der Hohlraum zwischen Bindung und Ringsteg mit Lack ausgefüllt wird, damit der bombenfest sitzt.

@ Jogi:
Epoxy = 2 Komponenten Epoxidharz(lack). Nein, im Baumarkt findet man sowas nicht immer. Besser im Bastelladen oder beim Rutenbauer. Da kannst Du sicher sein, dass der auch noch leicht "flexibel" ist und nicht reisst, wenn der Blank gebogen wird... Damit werden in erster Linie nur die Bindungen gelackt. Man kann ihn aber auch mit Aceton verdünnen und dann als Klarlack über den nicht-lackierten Blank ziehen. Aceton löst definitiv alles auf, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist!
Ich habe bislang nur einmal eine Kohlefaserrute komplett farbig lackiert. Die brauchte ich nicht zu grundieren. Bei Mischgewebe (Kohle+ Glasfaser) bin ich nicht sicher, ob nicht ein Haftgrund (Primer) dauf sollte. Es schadet aber nichts!!!
Aus der Autolackiererei hatte ich mir ein wenig 2-k-Lack (Farbe und Klarlack) besorgt, den ich selbst angerührt und aufgetragen hatte. So bin ich auf Nummer sicher gegangen, wenn ich hinterher mit 2-k-Epoxy die Bindungen lackiere, dass die unteren Schichten nicht angelöst werden und der Lack nicht vom Blank splittert.
Weil es ziemlich aufwändig ist, scheue ich vor dem Lackieren des Blanks mit Farbe auch zurück...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Also, ich hatte überlegt, den Blank auf jeden Fall schwarz zu machen. so wie er jetzt ist kann ich ihn ja nicht lassen. Dann würd ich den auf jeden Fall auch gerne noch mal mit ner 2. schicht klarlack lackieren. Was für Lacke würdest du mir von folgender Seite denn empfehlen (habe keinen Rutenbauer in der Nähe): http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/lack-rutenbau/
vielleicht könntest du mir ja einen Tipp geben?
Aachso..... welche Stärke und Farbe für's Bindergarn sollte ich wählen??
Grüße
Jogi

Ps.: Das ganze wird auch ein Artikel für's Anglerboard-Magazin (auf Anfrage eines Mods)

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



> Ps.: Das ganze wird auch ein Artikel für's Anglerboard-Magazin (auf Anfrage eines Mods)


So isses!
Also schön beteiligen und helfen!!
;-))


----------



## williwurm (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

ja machen wir doch meister das find ich gut von dir  das du die rute selbs jetzt machs


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Sooo, in dem Link geht es in den Ausstellungsthread, kleiner Bericht von mir mit Fotos!

http://anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2940263#post2940263


Jetzt nur noch Epoxy auf die Ringe, und bald kann ich sie Probefischen. :l


----------



## jogibaer1996 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ich wollte den Blank auf jeden Fall schwarz zu machen. so wie er jetzt ist kann ich ihn ja nicht lassen. Dann würd ich den auf jeden Fall auch gerne noch mal mit ner 2. schicht klarlack lackieren. Was für Lacke würdest du mir von folgender Seite denn empfehlen (habe keinen Rutenbauer in der Nähe): http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/lack-rutenbau/
> vielleicht könntest du mir ja einen Tipp geben?
> Aachso..... welche Stärke und Farbe für's Bindergarn sollte ich wählen??
> Grüße
> ...


 
kann mir keiner ein paar Tipps geben? Denn ich wollte morgen bei cmw bestellen...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Gudebrot Stärke A oder das dünnere Talbot. Ich meine, dass das 40er dünner ist als das 30er... Bei schwarzem Blank würde ich - auch passend zum Rollenhalter - ein kräftiges rot (z.B. Gudebrot Farbe 87) nehmen. Beachte nur: wenn Du das überlackst, wird es leicht dunkler.

Mit dem Lackset 87-50394 müsstest Du bestens hinkommen


----------



## williwurm (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

hi jogy  hir ein link zum ... Rutenringe binden


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Gerade rot wird auf schwarzem Blank sehr dunkel. Das Ergebnis hat mich damals echt enttäuscht.

Gelb wird beispielsweise dunkler und leicht grün.

Bei so leuchtenden Farben nur noch mit Farbfixativ:

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Flex Coat Farbfixativ-1510/



#h#h#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gerade rot wird auf schwarzem Blank sehr dunkel. Das Ergebnis hat mich damals echt enttäuscht.
> 
> Gelb wird beispielsweise dunkler und leicht grün.
> 
> ...


 
Oder, noch besser: vorfixierte Garne benutzen. Ich selbst habe mir kürzlich eine Rute (fast schwarzer Blank) aufgebaut und Gudebrod A in "rust" unfixiert genommen. Sehr schönes Ergebnis, werde mal ein paar Fotos reinstellen.
Unfixierte Garne stechen halt nicht gar so raus, sind ein wenig dezenter.


----------



## williwurm (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

man kann auch den alten  lack entfernen ,da ja die alten ruten meist weiß sind


----------



## jogibaer1996 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Soo... moin zusammen,
also dann fasse ich mal zusammen: ich werde dan blank mit dem Lackset 87-50394 schwarz lackieren, aber wie mach ich den lack denn schwarz? Der ist doch durchsichtig, oder?
naja, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall rotes Bindegarn benutzen (Gudebrot Farbe 87 Stäke A) und den mit Farbfixativ lackiere... D.h. ich brauche gar kein Epoxy-lack, oder?



williwurm schrieb:


> man kann auch den alten lack entfernen ,da ja die alten ruten meist weiß sind


 
diese Aussage versteh ich nicht :q

Grüße
jogi


----------



## williwurm (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

jop jop jogi mach das so wie du es denkst mfg willi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

willi, können wir in 15 min noch mal bei skype reden? wäre super...


----------



## williwurm (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

ja bin da


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Und, hat sich schon was getan?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Moin, 
ja, mehr oder weniger... Ich habe ja die Ringe abgemacht, dan Lack abgeschliffen (jetzt doch komplett auf Rat von Willi) und nu steht die Rute erst mal inner Ecke, weil ich z.Zt. noch keine Gelegenheit habe, mir die Ringe im Geschäft zu besorgen.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Sofafischer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

Jogibear was macht die bestellung? hast alles zusammen?
lg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

looser


----------



## williwurm (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Restaurierung meiner Rute?*

moinsen und abwarten wie immer


----------

